# Cyprus on a Bianchi



## BigonaBianchi (16 May 2014)

http://cyprusonabianchi.blogspot.co.uk/

This is a blog I kept on a months rides in Cyprus, mostly the North (much better rides than the south imho), but including rides to Troodos and the top of Mount Olympus.


----------



## Saluki (16 May 2014)

I have really enjoyed reading your blog over the last month


----------



## BigonaBianchi (16 May 2014)

thankyou ...shame it had to end really...i have started a uk summer rides blog but it hasnt started yet


----------



## Glow worm (16 May 2014)

I've enjoyed the blog too and agree the north of Cyprus is a great place. 
I read recently there might be progress on the re-unification of the island- I wonder whether that might be correct?


----------



## BigonaBianchi (16 May 2014)

Glow worm said:


> I've enjoyed the blog too and agree the north of Cyprus is a great place.
> I read recently there might be progress on the re-unification of the island- I wonder whether that might be correct?



I have no idea mate. I'm loathe to get into any political debate as tensions are still extremely highly strung, especially on the Greek side in my experience. Personally I'm all for live and let live, but that's easy to say when it's not my fight. I doubt they will remove the green line anytime soon. I would very much like to see a relaxation of import controls into the TRNC though. Also the rules surrounding setting up in business in the TRNC are restrictive for foriegners. If the TRNC wants to attract foriegn business start ups they need to relax those rules. For example to run a business over there you must have at least one Turkish Cypriot shareholder with a minimum of 51% share ownership...erm...hello...thats a controlling interest...no thanks.

In some ways I hope they dont open the border to much...the North is much quieter, less spoilt by Tourism for the mostpart, and beneits from a totally First class road system with pretty much zero traffic. The south in my experience has comparatively inferior road surfaces, much more traffic, and more aggresive traffic. Filling those roads with moron Brits in rental cars would be a huge mistake for the TRNC.


----------



## Glow worm (16 May 2014)

BigonaBianchi said:


> In some ways I hope they dont open the border to much...the North is much quieter, less spoilt by Tourism for the mostpart, and beneits from a totally First class road system with pretty much zero traffic. The south in my experience has comparatively inferior road surfaces, much more traffic, and more aggresive traffic. Filling those roads with moron Brits in rental cars would be a huge mistake for the TRNC.



That's true enough- hadn't thought of that!
Mrs G and I went to Girne/ Kyrenia a few years back and loved it. I'd been to Limassol and Paphos in the greek bit, a few years before and thought they were bloody awful- might as well be in Benidorm.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (22 May 2014)

Limassol is just another big town...BUT it does have a delightful old town which is where I stayed. I found a wonderful room in a guys house right in th emiddle of the old town area for 25euros a night. Here are some pictures of the ride from paralimni through Larnaca to Limassol and the place I staid at before and after the climb up Mount Olympus.

http://cyprusonabianchi.blogspot.co.uk/2014/04/ride-seven.html


----------

